
Peter Thiel's Embrace of Trump Has Silicon Valley Squirming - ForHackernews
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/21/technology/peter-thiels-embrace-of-trump-has-silicon-valley-squirming.html
======
crispyambulance
Of course it has people squirming and for good reasons but it is not
surprising given Thiel's previous rhetoric.

Like Trump, Mr Thiel is in it for naked self-interest.

If the Donald gets in he has a "bat phone" to the white House. How many SV
venture capitalists got one of those? I have the feeling that Thiel is one of
those people who don't give a damn and are willing to win "ugly" as long as
they win.

Any Rand enthusiasts... There's always something not-quite-right about them.

~~~
lintiness
thiel, trump, silicon valley ... plenty to talk about, and yet, all you've got
are some unfounded opinions to share with us.

~~~
crispyambulance
Indeed, I can't fathom why anyone would be enchanted by The Donald, all I can
do is guess!

Why do you think Thiel is doing this? Is it because he actually believes what
comes out of the orange one's mouth? Pfft!

------
lintiness
"The danger, then, is that not only could Mr. Thiel’s public embrace of Mr.
Trump backfire on him, but it could also become another plot point in the
larger story line that Silicon Valley is exclusionary and narrow-minded and
that its innovations are advancing global inequality."

silicon valley "squirming" over one of their own supporting trump is PROOF of
its "narrow-minded"ness.

